# Star Moss



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever used star moss before?
I adore the way it looks and from what I can find its pretty easy to keep, which is nice since I'm working on my first planted tank.

What Id like to do is use it as floor cover, maybe attach it to some canvas I have, if thats possible.


So if anyone has used it before, can you please tell me your experience with it?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but I want it!!! I could replace my christmas moss with it... Or in addition too...


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

i know, isnt it so pretty!


I ultimately want to do something like this:








But with star moss on the bottom.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

it is gorgeous. but apparently not true aquatic


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Gloria said:


> it is gorgeous. but apparently not true aquatic



oh dang, are you sure?
Everywhere Ive found says its ok in aquariums D:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

i googled it and found a website. Just about all of them said it just died off. Was ok out of water or in a little water but fully submerged it just died off in 2weeks to 2 months. Ill get the link for you... Here it is:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/209-Star_Moss_Tortula_ruralis.html

I only looked on this website, so some others may prove with better advise. Sorry. It looks lovely though, would love some in a tank


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Gloria said:


> i googled it and found a website. Just about all of them said it just died off. Was ok out of water or in a little water but fully submerged it just died off in 2weeks to 2 months. Ill get the link for you... Here it is:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/209-Star_Moss_Tortula_ruralis.html
> 
> I only looked on this website, so some others may prove with better advise. Sorry. It looks lovely though, would love some in a tank




yep, just googled it too

;A;

guess ill have to find an alternative




Thank you for giving me a heads up!
Glad I didnt just go out and buy it ^^;


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry. That really sucks. Im sure youll be fine to find something else that's just as nice, if not nicer, and aquatic  Good luck


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

thank you!


Ill be looking into specific ground cover plants now and making sure I research them XD


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww... That makes me sad... ;__; It would've looked lovely in an aquarium.... I say the person who made the misleading pic needs to get a slap in the face! >.< That's just cruel and unusual punishment for anyone else that thinks the same.... *sniffle*


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I know ;A;

Apparently some people have had success in growing it under water but that was with ideal conditions and a lot of expensive equipment I couldn't provide D:


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah... that's uber lame... -.- I guess it's just one of those things you add to your list that's labeled "My Dream Tank"... I know I have one xD


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Draug Isilme said:


> Yeah... that's uber lame... -.- I guess it's just one of those things you add to your list that's labeled "My Dream Tank"... I know I have one xD


Im trying to work on my dream tank now actually XD
Though I wish the tank I'm working with was a bit bigger LOL



And I keep adding to my list of my next tank which I dont have the room or money for, its a never ending process!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful moss...guess I'll stick with Java Moss, at least it does well in my tanks.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I want to work on my dream tank, but like you, the list just keeps getting bigger and the prices sure aren't going down anytime soon, if ever!:frustrated:

Okay, to make it clear (don't really have time to really dig into it at the moment), the star moss is semi-aquatic or just needs to be in damp conditions? er..... >.>? If so and the moss is easy maintenance, I suppose having a riparium would be the next step, at least for me... I love ripariums! ^.^ I'd make mine into one, but unless I can get a different light fixture tall enough, and I think I'd rather just wait to get another tank since the one I have is only 5g... Bigger is BETTER! 










They're just so lovely... *swoon*


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Beautiful moss...guess I'll stick with Java Moss, at least it does well in my tanks.


Yep, I'll be sticking with java moss or Christmas moss. Just hope I can find some near me D:






Draug Isilme said:


> I want to work on my dream tank, but like you, the list just keeps getting bigger and the prices sure aren't going down anytime soon, if ever!:frustrated:
> 
> Okay, to make it clear (don't really have time to really dig into it at the moment), the star moss is semi-aquatic or just needs to be in damp conditions? er..... >.>? If so and the moss is easy maintenance, I suppose having a riparium would be the next step, at least for me... I love ripariums! ^.^ I'd make mine into one, but unless I can get a different light fixture tall enough, and I think I'd rather just wait to get another tank since the one I have is only 5g... Bigger is BETTER!
> 
> ...



Its actually a desert plant from what I gather, also called concrete moss. It can live for months without water but will get a bit dried out if it happens. When it gets water it almost instantly turns green and begins photosynthesis. 

ripariums are pretty cool, but my tank isnt big enough to do one with the fish I plan on using X3


Though using my old 35g in the backyard to make one could be fun...
/plans


----------

